# Can't decide on A name



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

We are waiting to pick out our precious golden girl from her litter which was born on 19th April. While we are waiting we have of course chose some names which we liked. We have narrowed the list down to our three most favourite. We would like to know which names people liked or found unique. 

1- Aura or Aurora
2- Kimba
3- Ruby

Thanks.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I really like Aura. Can't wait to see photos of your pup! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I picked Ruby. Good luck with choosing your "baby girl's" name.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My first dog was named Ruby. So I am biased.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Hands down! Ruby!!!! Loveeeeee that name


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I like names that are different and I know alot of Ruby's so I picked Kimba.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I think Kimba has really nice sound to it... An easy name to call across a field or yard to call a dog ...


----------



## OwnedByChance (May 11, 2013)

I like Aura, seems every dog I meet these days is called Ruby!

I think Aurora would be too much of a mouthful to say quickly and Kimba just doesn't sound right to me, so I voted Aura!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

This is a pic of our gorgeous puppy. We got to pick her out today. These are her two sisters with her. We chose the girl in the middle. The darker one. She's absolutely gorgeous. This might help with deciding names.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful. 

Lookig forward to seeing your name choice. 

I voted for Kimba , but I see Ruby is in the lead. 

All names are great choices.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh my she is gorgeous - I voted Kimba


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a doll, my vote is for Aura.....I see an Aura of love in the future for you all!


----------



## autumn's mom (Oct 9, 2012)

I voted Aurora/Aura. And after seeing the pick I think I voted correctly. She is beautiful.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Well she is very red. But I still prefer Kimba. There are quite a few Rubies out there, but I've never met a Kimba. 

She's just beautiful! You're going to have so much fun!


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Thank you. 

I think I'm a bit over Ruby now as I see a lot of Ruby's on here. I wanted a name which is unique. I chose Aura and my husband chose Kimba. So we are still deciding between the two. Lol. We have 15 more days to agree on one.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Kaura?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the name Aura. Ruby is too obviously referring to 'red', Aura is more subtle, Aurora is the goddess of the rising sun. Beautiful.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I love Aurora, but I voted for Ruby because I like short names for dogs, preferably single syllables, in case you have to call one in an emergency. For that reason I give my dogs short, sharp names. Bill, Max, Dru, Thor, Zeke....my one exception was Cassie.

So although I like Aurora best I would name her Ruby.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh!!!! Might I suggest a name????

I love the name Hope.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

We have decided on the name Aura for our new baby girl after seeing the new pictures the breeder sent us today. She has a golden aura around her. 

Also we found out the breeders registered name is Aurabellina so it seems like fate. 

Will post the new pics up soon. Thank you for voting on the names.


----------



## Beck (May 17, 2013)

Hi everyone, I thought I would post some photos of Aura from Birth to 6 weeks. Not long now until we get to meet her. 




 Aura and her Mum Rosie (a few hours old)
 A close up of Aura (the puppy on the right)
 Aura 3.5 weeks old.
 Aura and her two sisters at 6 weeks.
 Aura and her siblings tired after playing in mud.
 My FAVOURITE photo of Aura so far.

 Aura loves cuddles from her Breeder's son and daughter. I cant wait to have her in my arms.


----------

